# OMG! WCA logo



## koreancuber (Jul 30, 2010)

look closely at the logo...


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jul 30, 2010)

WOW IT'S NOT BOY COLOR SCHEME ITS THE END OF THE WORLD!!!!


----------



## Dene (Jul 30, 2010)

Old news.


----------



## aronpm (Jul 30, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> look closely at the logo...



What? Are you referring to the colour scheme?

http://worldcubeassociation.org/node/722


> We liked the logo because of its design, the colours and the fact that it does not specifically show a Rubik's Cube / 3x3x3 cube.


----------



## bigbee99 (Jul 30, 2010)

Lol koreancuber, i didn't notice this


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 30, 2010)

Yeah, the red and yellow colors are swapped. 

There's no such thing as a correct Rubik's color scheme. The original color scheme in the USA was the same as the current Japanese color scheme, which I think means it matches the WCA logo. (But it doesn't match the all-important Hughey color scheme.)


----------



## blah (Jul 30, 2010)

EVERYBODY SAY HUG HEY


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jul 30, 2010)

HUG HEY


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 30, 2010)

HUG HEY


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jul 30, 2010)

HUG HEY


----------



## ronaldraymond2 (Jul 30, 2010)

ughay eyhay

yellow is not next to orange on all cubes!


----------



## Truncator (Jul 30, 2010)

HUG HEY


----------



## FruitSalad (Jul 30, 2010)

GUH YEH ... oh wait ._.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 30, 2010)

I have a rubik's brand with that scheme.


----------



## Innocence (Jul 30, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> look closely at the logo...









Don't beat it.


----------



## Carrot (Jul 30, 2010)

HUG HEY


----------



## Cubenovice (Jul 30, 2010)

Hug Ho, let's go!


----------



## koreancuber (Jul 30, 2010)

Cubenovice said:


> Hug Ho, let's go!



dude....


----------



## Carrot (Jul 30, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> Cubenovice said:
> 
> 
> > Hug Ho, let's go!
> ...



... you ...


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Jul 30, 2010)

uhmm...
don't be surprised with this.. but..



Spoiler



hug hey!


----------



## ariasamie (Jul 30, 2010)

what does it mean? HUG HEY???


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Jul 30, 2010)

i have the same color scheme as the WCA logo...
hug hey for that!


----------



## RaresB (Jul 30, 2010)

HUG HEY


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jul 30, 2010)

HUG ME


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 30, 2010)

ronaldraymond2 said:


> ughay eyhay
> 
> yellow is not next to orange on all cubes!



yellow IS orange on some cubes




ariasamie said:


> what does it mean? HUG HEY???


http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18426


----------



## Owen (Jul 30, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> HUG ME



No.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jul 30, 2010)

ariasamie said:


> what does it mean? HUG HEY???



Mike Hughey.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jul 30, 2010)

HUG HEY!

PS: Mike, what years were the US color schemes the same as the current Japanese one? My father had a "Deluxe Edition" I believe was the type, it had plastic tiles, it looks a lot like this, but it had the BOY scheme (And I am pretty sure that cube is nearly my age or possibly even older).


----------



## a small kitten (Jul 30, 2010)

HEY MIKE! HOWDY PARTNA.

...jackie chan...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 31, 2010)

HUG HEY

oh, wait ... sorry 



fatboyxpc said:


> PS: Mike, what years were the US color schemes the same as the current Japanese one? My father had a "Deluxe Edition" I believe was the type, it had plastic tiles, it looks a lot like this, but it had the BOY scheme (And I am pretty sure that cube is nearly my age or possibly even older).



Actually, I have heard that some cubes had the current scheme back then, but my two cubes were both purchased in the first few months of 1981, and they had the same color scheme. They just had stickers, not plastic tiles.


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 31, 2010)

HUGGIE HEY


----------



## Daniel Que (Jul 31, 2010)

HUG HEY


----------



## musicninja17 (Jul 31, 2010)

*hugs* hey mike!


----------

